# Prufrock



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just a note to say I had a lovely morning at an espresso group training session in Leather Lane under the guidance of one of the Prufrock baristas and can recommend to anyone interested in learning the ropes as I clearly needed to. For those who are not aware they run training every saturday morning (over one month) covering different aspects of the divine art. Amazingly I still felt able to hop across the road to the dept of coffee and social affairs for further caffiene punishment as I couldn't travel here and miss out.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I was there too and throughly endorse what dogday38 (is it Ray?) said. Great course, lovely bunch of people. Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I met Jeremy on Friday. Lovely bloke.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

it is indeed ray, hope to catch you there again


----------

